# Bolens Iseki front PTO wanted



## flyer

HI, I'm looking for a front PTO unit for a Bolens G152 / Iseki TX2140 diesel tractor. Anyone have one they are willing to part with? Thanks.


----------



## gmsjcole

I may have one. I will check it out and get back to you. The one I have is in excellent shape. 

Gary


----------



## gmsjcole

I have a front mount PTO and a 48" snow blower for sale for a Bolens Iseki
Diesel G192 both in very good shape. The PTO is a pretty large unit. I bought
it because I thought it would work for my G174 but it is too big. I know it
fits a G192 because I bought it at an auction where the G192 sold and the buyer
did not want the PTO or the snow blower that it ran. They just wanted the
tractor and the loader that was mounted on it. I purchased the PTO from that
buyer along with the snow blower with all the mounting linkage and hydraulic
piston. I would like to get $395.00 for the PTO. I would like to get $795.00
for the snow blower with all the linkage and hydraulic piston. The snow blower
is model 1948. I am located in northern Indiana near Mishawaka, IN.

I also have a Bolens 54" mower deck that runs off of the front PTO for sale that
I thought might fit my Bolens Iseki G174 but it does not. I am not sure what
Bolens tractor it fits but it is model number 18110. I would like $195.00 for
the mower deck. If you have any questions do not hesitate to e-mail me at
[email protected] I can take pictures if you are interested.


----------



## gmsjcole

I have lowered the prices on the attachments I am selling. The Front PTO is now $295. The 48" Snow Blower is now $595. The 54" Mower Deck is now $150. You can contact me at [email protected].

Thanks

Gary


----------



## flyer

Thanks Gary, but the PTO you have would be too large for my tractor also.


----------



## snyper3033

*Bolens front pto - G152*

Flyer, Hello... As luck would have it, I have a new old stock PTO still in the box. It is specifically for a Bolens G152. Snyper3033


----------



## flyer

snyper3033 said:


> ... As luck would have it, I have a new old stock PTO still in the box. It is specifically for a Bolens G152. Snyper3033


Great!! Glad to hear from you. How did you come by that? Can you send me some pics of the PTO unit still in the box? And the BIG question....how much are you asking for it?

Flyer


----------



## snyper3033

flyer said:


> Great!! Glad to hear from you. How did you come by that? Can you send me some pics of the PTO unit still in the box? And the BIG question....how much are you asking for it?
> 
> Flyer


Flyer, I was able to locate and purchase the pto on eBAY. I have a G152 tractor,so I was always looking for parts. Give me a little time to snap some pics, as I'm presently working the night shift. Rest assure that the pto is as they say... BRAND NEW!!! All the parts are there. The price for said unit will run you $600.00 plus shipping. Snyper3033


----------



## flyer

OK, I look forward to getting the pics when you get a chance. Could you also please forward the part number on the unit? Just want to make sure about the part number before I decide. You can send the pics to kokellyathughesdotnet. (sorry for spelling that out but it helps keeps the spam bots from stealing the address.)

Flyer


----------



## QUONNIE

*Bolens Iseki Front PTO*

I have 2 front PTO's for a Bolens Iseki HT1520, I have used them with my #17350 mower decks. I am selling both the PTO's and the decks and extra blades. if any one is interested please contact me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## jmarkhuffines

how do you install this on a G152. There doesn't seem to be enough clearance behind the front bar.


----------



## flyer

I must confess, I haven't installed the front PTO I bought a while back. It's just been sitting in my shop waiting for me to get to it! I took some measurements when I bought it and it should slide in from underneath the front bar just fine. There is a bit over 4 1/4 inches from the tip of the front PTO shaft and the back of the front bar. the PTO is about 4 inches thick. Maybe a little less. If all eals fails, I'll just cut the front bar off, install the PTO and reweld the front bar back on.


----------



## jmarkhuffines

I figured it out. There is a pin inside the coupling. If you take that pin out you can slip the coupling over the shaft and push it to the rear. Then you can install everything, push the coupling forward and reinstall the pin.


----------



## quardz

If you ever decide to sell the pto, let me know! Just picked up a Iseki H1502 Hybrid!


----------



## flyer

quardz said:


> If you ever decide to sell the pto, let me know! Just picked up a Iseki H1502 Hybrid!


Welcome to the forum! I think your gonna like your Bolens. Tough little tractor. I'll let you know if I ever decide to sell my front pto.


----------



## quardz

*Bolens H1502 Snw thrower Lifting method*

Hi all,
I just picked up a Bolens Iseki H1502 last week. I am looking for any mounting information for a snow blower on the front of the tractor. Mostly looking on how it is lifted with the 3 point hitch.. I think I am missing a lifting arm and cable assembly.. any pics or user manual down loads would be of great help. Also need the belly mower 48 inch model 17350 manual and lifting info. Thanks! Ed


----------



## npmjim

Hi quardz,

I have a 1704 iseki/bolens, and my snow blower uses the hydraulic piston to lift the snow blower up and down on the front. This is the same with my fathers 1502.

I also agree they are great little tractors. I just picked mine up after using my fathers for a few years and loving it.

Jim


----------



## npmjim

*Iseki 1704 front PTO parts?*

I just picked up my Iseki 1704 with the front PTO off the tractor. It seems to be missing a rubber coupler and geared coupler inside the unit. I was hoping that someone could help with the missing parts, or another idea to get the unit working. 

In the parts explosion it is part #1 & #2 that i seem to be missing.

Thanks for any help.
Jim


----------



## flyer

Parts for these PTO's are getting real hard to come by. I've only seen one or two of the rubber coupler parts for these for sale on ebay and have never seen any of the other parts for them. You might have better luck picking up a used pto for the parts. Sorry, wish I could tell you differently!


----------

